# Halloween Costumes



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Post pictures of your cockapoo halloween costumes!


Here is Bear's costume. The costume was called lil' stinker, which I thought really suited him...


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Well I thought this was easier than a full outfit for Sid and Molly's not tried hers on yet until she's out of her cone!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie and I will be dressing up much the same in our brown overalls.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

I love that outfit!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Molly in her Halloween head boopers!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Molly - that face is just saying "Really! Haven't I suffered enough?"
I love the Lil Stinker look


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Molly looks very cute! How do you keep that on her head? Bear will not tolerate anything on his head... unfortunately the lil' stinker hood can't be kept on for more than 5 seconds.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

bearthecockapoo said:


> Molly looks very cute! How do you keep that on her head? Bear will not tolerate anything on his head... unfortunately the lil' stinker hood can't be kept on for more than 5 seconds.


Molly has always been good with things on her head, Sid on the other hand was probably more like bear it took a lot of attempts to get a picture of him, I think he would have sooner eaten them


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

Omg! Too cute.


----------

